# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A duhet të vijë Sllavica Popoviçi në krye të PS-së?

## DRAFGUNGER

Sllavica Popoviç është vajza e madhe e të ndjerit themelues të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare dhe që prej vitit 1991 Partia Socialiste e Shqipërisë.

Duke parë amullinë e krijuar në partinë e krijuar nga babai i saj, Sllavica ndjen si detyë marrjen përsipër të rimëkëmbjes së kësaj partie. 

Trashgimia e babait të saj, Miladinit nuk duhet të shpërdorohet. "_Si parti e krijuar nga serbët për serbët, duhet të vijë një serb në krye të saj_" kanë qenë fjalët e Sllavicës në një të përditshme serbe për të vazhduar më tej "_babai im e donte shumë Shqipërinë, sidomos komunitetin serb të Korçës me Koço Tashkon, Kristi Themelkon, Shundin, Qemal Stafën dhe Vasil Shanton, por sidomos një dashuri të madhe kishte për pupilin e tij, Enver Hoxhën_"

A meriton kjo vajzë e thjeshtë serbe, intelektuale nga familje e mirë, të vijë në Shqipëri dhe të marrë drejtimin e PS-së?

Kjo më shumë se kurr e meriton të jenë të në krye të PS-së! As Nano as Rama as Ruçi apo Meta as dhe Nexhmia nuk ka të drejta tek kjo parti saç ka zonja Popoviç.

----------


## goldian

une ishalla svdes pa e pa sal berishen ne krye te partise se punes

----------


## projekti21_dk

Lehtë i hamë "foret" ne!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> une ishalla svdes pa e pa sal berishen ne krye te partise se punes


Dhe është o Goldian, por i kamufluar me emrin "Partia Demokratike".

----------


## gazibaba

*Ajde "Moderator" nguteni te largoni kete tem nga Forumi* se po jua vret syt...

*Po ju vjen FUNDI GrekoSllavomagjupve,nje her e per gjithmon te pastrohet SHQIPNIA nga kta RACA te zeza...*

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

Mu pretendimi mduket shum i drejt. Edhe Papandreu në Greqi ka marrë partinë e lënë nga babai i tij. Pse kjo Sllavica të mos marri partinë e krijume nga babai i saj Miladin Popoviçi.

Sigurisht që ajo do ta marri me mjete demokratike...nëse socialistët do ta votojnë me votën e tyre demokratike "një anëtar një votë" atëherë pse të mos jetë ajo ndryshimi i madh historik brenda PS-së.

Pastaj socialistët janë njerëz emocionalë dhe të lidhur me luftën e lav-dhishme "nacional çlirimtare" prandaj do ja japin votën ksaj serbeje që në vena i rrjedh gjaku i Miladinit.

----------


## texas

Esht fakt qe Miladin Popovici formoj Partin Komuniste te Shqipris,ate e din te gjith mirpo ne kongresi fundit te  Partis Socialiste te Srbis(ne te cilen ishte prezent edhe Edi Rama) kishte moskuptim se kujt i takon posti i kryetarit te Partis Socialiste Serbe dega Tiran...

Pas nje debati te ashper ne mes te Ivica Dacic (kryetar i Partis socialiste serbe,dhe minister i pundve te mbrendshe te srbis) dhe krahut te JUL-it(Jugoslavenska Levica te udheqer nga Mirjana Millosheviq) u vendos qe Edi Rama te jet U.D te kryetarit te PS. deri ne 1 shtator 2009.


Kurse Sllavica Popovic esht per momentin nder kandidatet me te preferuar per postin e Kryetarit  te PS.

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> Pas nje debati te ashper ne mes te Ivica Dacic (kryetar i Partis socialiste serbe,dhe minister i pundve te mbrendshe te srbis) dhe krahut te JUL-it(Jugoslavenska Levica te udheqer nga Mirjana Millosheviq) u vendos qe Edi Rama te jet U.D te kryetarit te PS. deri ne 1 shtator 2009.


Konflikti ka nis edhe më herët, për kreun e PSSH. Në Beograd, në një takim jo formal të krerëve (siduket ky takim ishte i pari në radhë nga të cilët u shkua deri në degjenerimi e situatës) ku nga Tirana fluturuan Rama bashkë me Ruçin. Kta të dy po më tepër Ruçi, ishin përgatit për betejë të ashpër kundër Sllavicës. Pas i lufte të ashpër klanesh, fitoi klani serb i Tiranës po me premtimin se do ti sillte serbët përsëri në pushtet në Tiranë. Tani që serbët e Shqipërisë humbën zgjedhjet serbët e Beogradit duan kokën e Ruçit dhe të Ramës.

----------


## gazibaba

A din dikush se adon te rij anash Mirjana Markovic-Milloshevic,ne kete "luft"kur dihet se ajo se bashku me birin e saj Marko Milloshevic ne takimin e mbajtur ne Nikosi te Qipros me Rucin.dhe pasi qe dhan nje shum maramendase per finansimin e fushates parazgjedhore te PS.

Si duket Ruci po behet gati tju bashkangjitet ne Moskv familjes Milloshevic.pasi qe sja ariti qelimit dhe nuk i plotsoj premtimet e dhena ne Shtabin e PSS ne Dedinje te Beogradit.

----------


## juanito02

> Sllavica Popoviç është vajza e madhe e të ndjerit themelues të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare dhe që prej vitit 1991 Partia Socialiste e Shqipërisë.
> 
> Duke parë amullinë e krijuar në partinë e krijuar nga babai i saj, Sllavica ndjen si detyë marrjen përsipër të rimëkëmbjes së kësaj partie. 
> 
> Trashgimia e babait të saj, Miladinit nuk duhet të shpërdorohet. "_Si parti e krijuar nga serbët për serbët, duhet të vijë një serb në krye të saj_" kanë qenë fjalët e Sllavicës në një të përditshme serbe për të vazhduar më tej "_babai im e donte shumë Shqipërinë, sidomos komunitetin serb të Korçës me Koço Tashkon, Kristi Themelkon, Shundin, Qemal Stafën dhe Vasil Shanton, por sidomos një dashuri të madhe kishte për pupilin e tij, Enver Hoxhën_"
> 
> A meriton kjo vajzë e thjeshtë serbe, intelektuale nga familje e mirë, të vijë në Shqipëri dhe të marrë drejtimin e PS-së?
> 
> Kjo më shumë se kurr e meriton të jenë të në krye të PS-së! As Nano as Rama as Ruçi apo Meta as dhe Nexhmia nuk ka të drejta tek kjo parti saç ka zonja Popoviç.


Cudi e madhe ky shkrim. Po leket pse ja dha Sales kjo serbe? Saliu mori 30 milion euro kete radhe nga Serbia per zgjedhjet. Apo e sheh pd si vazhduese te Miladinit?
Se ska mundesi te hidhen kot 30 mnl euro ne drejtimin e gabuar.

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> A din dikush se adon te rij anash Mirjana Markovic-Milloshevic,ne kete "luft"kur dihet se ajo se bashku me birin e saj Marko Milloshevic ne takimin e mbajtur ne Nikosi te Qipros me Rucin.dhe pasi qe dhan nje shum maramendase per finansimin e fushates parazgjedhore te PS.


Kjo është vrejtje me mend. Po mduket se është pikërisht kjo Mirjana mrapa Sllavicës. Mirjana ishte ajo që e bindi Sllavicën që të shkojë në Tiranë dhe të marri në dorë frerët e partisë socialiste të Shqipërisë.

Kjo poshtë është një pjesë nga biseda që kanë patur dy gratë serbe në një prej lokaleve në periferi të Beogradit, quhet "Saint Sava". Rregjistrimi është bërë nga shërbimi sekret kroat.

Mirjana: Braktis çdo gjë dhe nxito për në Tiranë, atje gjendja është serioze. Rama nuk mundi të na sillte (lexo ne serbët) në pushtet.

Sllavica: Ata tanët atje duhet ta kenë kuptuar që po përgatitemi për ti përzënë nga PS-ja. Mbrëmë mora një telefonatë nga Gramozi i cili më tha teksualisht "nuk është nevoja të vish në Tiranë. Situata është nën kontroll. Nëse do jetë e nevojshme do krijojmë trazira dhe në Kosovë."

Mirjana: Ai dhe ky budallai i gjatë nuk kanë më fuqi as jasht e as brenda. Nuk mund ti mbajmë ne që këtu me serume tona. Po shpenzojmë shumë.

Sllavica: Po miqtë tanë në jug (lexo grekët)?

Mirjana: Idea për ty u pëlqen. Një njeriu ynë atje (lexo në PASOK) më garanton mbështetje maksimale për futjen tënde në politikën shqiptare. Mos u shqetëso. Ti kujdesu të bësh gati valixhet se për zyrën tënde në PSSH kujdesem unë.

Sllavica: Kam frikë se Gramozi nuk do ta lëri me kaq. Do na nxjerri ndonjë prej "punëve" (thonjzat janë të teksit origjinal) tona. 


vijon sapo ta përkthej

----------


## skampin

Eshte per te qeshur dhe per te qare me disa qe quajne pasardhes Berishen i cili ka qene komunist por doktor dhe asgje me teper dmth nuk ka pasur asgje ne dore per ti bere keq ketije populli ne kohen e qoftelargut.nga ana tjeter i mbajne iso bijve te kuçedres se keto gjoje jane te reformuar dhe dhe nuk ja kane me hile ketije vendi siç ja paten baballaret e tyre per 58 vjete.
gramoz kurvicka ka bere njemije e nje te zeza dhe del ne tv direkt dhe thote qe jam krenar per te kaluaren time dhe asnje nga keta antishqiptare nuk del te thote nje llaf te vetem.
fare e keqe qe te ngjall neveri kur i degjon shikon apo lexon.

----------


## texas

*SOA*

texti:*Mesanost Srbskik Vlasti u izborima u Albaniji.* (Qeveri serbe ne lidhje me zgjedhjet ne Shqipri.

http://www.soa.hr/

----------


## Elonaa

Mire do bente te vinte!!.Do kujtonin bashke me ps me nostalgji vitet e pas luftes se dyte botrore.Jane miq te vjeter.

----------


## javan

Vuk Drashkovici deshiron te marre drejtimin e PD ne Shqiperi se e do Shqiperine dhe i ka per zemer interesat e saj. Bashke me Sllavicen do ta beje me mire politiken Shqiptare se shqiptaret duke u ngjallur dashuri per popujt serb dhe grek.

Sklleverit nuk mund te jetojne pa te zotin. Por kjo fare e keqe ne vend tone, nuk mund dhe nuk do te lejohet te flase ne emer te shqiptareve!

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> Vuk Drashkovici deshiron te marre drejtimin e PD ne Shqiperi se e do Shqiperine dhe i ka per zemer interesat e saj.


Ktë nuk po arrij ta kuptoj? Ndoshta ti hap nai tem dhe e sqarojm.






> Bashke me Sllavicen do ta beje me mire politiken Shqiptare se shqiptaret duke u ngjallur dashuri per popujt serb dhe grek.


Ktë po, e kuptoj shumë mirë. Serbët gjithmonë kan pas njerëzit e tyre, Ruçi, Rama & CO në PS. Kurse grekët kanë Nanon. Miladini nuk erdhi kot gjatë pushtimit komunist të Shqipërisë, erdhi me një qëllim.

Po me një qëllim do të vijë dhe Sllavica këtu. Rama dhe Ruçi nuk patën sukses. Duhet dorë e fortë. Miladini ishte prezent, Sllavica gjithashtu

----------


## juanito02

Nga paska dale ky serbi kamufluar Drafgunger xhanem.
Keto 20 vjet tranzicion saliu i dha nafte serbise per makinen e tij te luftes.
Kurse ps i dha arme kosovareve qe te luftonin serbin
Kaq veshtire eshte per ta marre vesh kush eshte me serbin? 

Une ve bast qe ta ka sjelle ketu UDB qe te ngaterrosh shqiptaret.
Ik nga ky sit sa mos te perjashtojne per serb e antishqiptar.

----------


## Vista

> *SOA*
> 
> texti:*Mesanost Srbskik Vlasti u izborima u Albaniji.* (Qeveri serbe ne lidhje me zgjedhjet ne Shqipri.
> 
> http://www.soa.hr/


a ben ta japesh web faqen komplet

----------


## javan

Shqiperine do ta qeverisin Shqiptaret qe ketej e tutje. Jo shqipfolesit por Shqiptaret.

----------


## Apollyon

Po normale mo vlla qe do vije drashkovici, pashukovici, karintaçova, per te drejtuar shqiptaret ne shqiperi! Kshu eshte kur qeverite tona i drejtojne disa njerez qe kan ngel vetem duke lepire sahanet qe u ofron europa apo serbia. Kur ska shtet sdiskutohet qe edhe kjo karintaçova do pretendoje qe te behet kryeministre nje dite!

----------

